# gearing question



## NoMercyRC (Nov 2, 2010)

im new to rc an i have a RC18MT with a castle creations sidewinder brushless esc with a 8000kv motor. I was just wondering what would be a good gearing setup to run on this truck. I want speed but i dnt no anything bout gearing. Right now im running a 14tooth pinion an a 60tooth spur. Any tips would be great


----------



## markd5469 (Aug 24, 2008)

Check the manual in your RC18 box and see what it says for gearing. If you don't have it, go to associated's web site (www.RC10.com), and look there.


----------



## jerrymorgan (Jan 28, 2008)

RUN IT LIKE YOUR RACING FOR 4 MIN CHECK HEAT SHOULDNT BE OVER 140 IF IS GO DOWN ON GEAR YOU REALLY NEED TO FIGURE OUT A GOOD SPUR GEAR FIRST FOE TORQUE OFF CORNER AND THEN WORK ON PINYON FOR SPEED HOPE THIS HELPS.:thumbsup:


----------



## NoMercyRC (Nov 2, 2010)

yea that helps alot


----------

